# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Λευκές Συσκευές >  Απορροφητηρας καμιναδα BEST K29S προβλημα.

## cult

ΠΑιδια να κανω μια ερωτηση;Εχω εναν απορροφητηρα επιτοιχιο καμιναδα μαρκας best K29s.
Eδω και κανενα τριμηνο μου εκανε νερα δηλαδη παταγα το κουμπι ενεργοποιησης και δεν επαιρνε μπρος και μολις τον κουναγα λιγο ξεκινουσε (υποψιαζομαι οτι καπου δεν εκανε καλη επαφη).
Τελευταια δε λειτουργει καθολου .Αν πατησω τα κουμπια συνεχομενα και παρατεταμενα ανοιγει για πολυ λιγο το φως του ΟΝ αλλα ο απορροφητηρας δεν ξεκινα.
Αξιζει να σημειωθει οτι το φως αναβει κανονικα.
Τι μπορω να κανω για να διαπιστωσω οτι ειναι θεμα μοτερ (αν ειναι).Υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι θεμα διακοπτων και αν ναι πως μπορω να το διαπιστωσω?Αντικαθιστανται?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πολύ δύσκολο να είναι θέμα μοτέρ , μάλλον κακή επαφή διακόπτη είναι. θα πρέπει να βγάλει κάποιος τον μηχανισμό με το σετ (τα κουμπιά ) για να δει την αιτία που δεν κάνει καλή επαφή . και στην ανάγκη να αντικατασταθεί το σετ με τα κουμπιά ανάλογα αν είναι πολύ κατεστραμμένα.

----------


## cult

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.
Μπορω να βρω το σετ με τα κουμπια και αν ναι ποσο κοστιζει περιπου?

----------


## ioannislab

Πριν αντικαταστησεις τα κουμπια μπορεις αφου τα αφαιρεσεις απο τον απορροφητηρα να τα ψεκασεις με σπρευ επαφων μηπως ξεκολλησουν και να τα ελεγξεις για ψυχρες κολλησεις.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δεν φαίνεται φως στον ορίζοντα για ανταλλακτικά σε αυτό το μοντέλο . ούτε πληροφορίες έχουμε.?
Κοίτα μερικά έχουν απλούς μπουτονοδιακόπτες με απλή πλακέτα και απλοποιούνται τα πράγματα στην επισκευή τους . (κάνε ζουμ στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία)
http://rompogianakis.gr/index.php?pa...s&product=4489

Αλλά ... μερικά μοντέλα τα έχουν κάνει με τέτοια παπαρολογία που έχουν Touch κουμπιά με προσθήκη πλακέτας (ηλεκτρονικής με ρελέ ανεξάρτητο κομμάτι από τα κουμπιά κτλ)

εσένα τώρα τι έχει touch κουμπιά? (με προσθήκη στην συνέχεια πλακέτας?)  ή μπουτονιέρες απλές? (χωρίς προσθήκη πλακέτας)

----------


## cult

> Πριν αντικαταστησεις τα κουμπια μπορεις αφου τα αφαιρεσεις απο τον απορροφητηρα να τα ψεκασεις με σπρευ επαφων μηπως ξεκολλησουν και να τα ελεγξεις για ψυχρες κολλησεις.


Tα κουμπια πατιουνται κανονικα(το φως δουλευει) απλα δεν λειτουργουν(αναβει απειροελαχιστα το ΟΝ αλλα δε γινεται τιποτα).

----------


## cult

> Δεν φαίνεται φως στον ορίζοντα για ανταλλακτικά σε αυτό το μοντέλο . ούτε πληροφορίες έχουμε.?
> Κοίτα μερικά έχουν απλούς μπουτονοδιακόπτες με απλή πλακέτα και απλοποιούνται τα πράγματα στην επισκευή τους . (κάνε ζουμ στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία)
> http://rompogianakis.gr/index.php?pa...s&product=4489
> 
> Αλλά ... μερικά μοντέλα τα έχουν κάνει με τέτοια παπαρολογία που έχουν Touch κουμπιά με προσθήκη πλακέτας (ηλεκτρονικής με ρελέ ανεξάρτητο κομμάτι από τα κουμπιά κτλ)
> 
> εσένα τώρα τι έχει touch κουμπιά? (με προσθήκη στην συνέχεια πλακέτας?)  ή μπουτονιέρες απλές? (χωρίς προσθήκη πλακέτας)


Απλη μπουτονιερα εχει μοιαζει παρα πολυ με αυτη που παραθετεις.
Αυριο θα ποσταρω φωτο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Κάποιος "διάδρομος" στην πλακέτα θα "έσκασε" με λίγη παρατήρηση θα το βρεις . (εννοείται τα πάντα θα είναι εκτός ρεύματος) πριν ελάχιστες μέρες μου έτυχε μια τέτοια "σκασμένος διάδρομος πλακέτας" και αυτό επειδή ο χρήστης έβαλε (άλλαξε λάμπες) βάζοντας μεγαλύτερες σε Watt από όσο προτείνει ο κατασκευαστής. κολλήσαμε τον σκασμένο διάδρομο και βάλαμε κανονικές σε watt λάμπες . Αν δεν έχει σκάσιμο στην πλακέτα απλά θα εξετάσεις έναν έναν τους διακόπτες μπουτόν. Τέτοια μπουτόν αν πας στα ηλεκτρονικά είδη ανταλλακτικά με δείγμα το παλιό μπουτόν , όλο και κάποιο θα βρεις που να ταιριάζει.

----------


## cult

Επειδη οπως προειπα δεν ειμαι και πολυ ειδικος αν παρω ολη την πλακετα με τα button ποσο θα παει περιπου?

----------


## xsterg

αν ειναι με απλες επαφες μπορεις να βγαλεις τους διακοπτες και να αφου λυσεις ολο το συστημα τους να καθαρισεις τις επαφες με ψιλο γυαλοχαρτο. μετα θα ειναι σαν καινουργιο. ειχα αντιστοιχο προβλημα στον απορροφητηρα της μανας μου και το εκανα ετσι. ειχε μαλιστα καρβουνιασει και την μια επαφη. για ανταλλακτικο ουτε λογος.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.easy-service.gr/eshop/ind...ategory_id=331
Ανάλογα τι διακόπτης είναι (με το παραπάνω πάρε μια γεύση από τιμές ) . Πρώτα από όλα δεν ξέρουμε για αυτό το μοντέλο αν υπάρχει . και κατά δεύτερον πρέπει να διαπιστωθεί ότι όντως το πρόβλημα είναι στον διακόπτη. μπορεί να είναι πρόβλημα και εκτός διακόπτη π.χ. κάποιος πυκνωτής ? (λες ότι το "κούναγες" και ξεκινούσε εννοείς το μοτέρ δουλεύει εντάξει?). αν ναι τότε είναι ο διακόπτης.

----------


## cult

Λοιπον παιδια παραθετω μια μια τις φωτογραφιες απο το λυσιμο του διακοπτη.













τωρα τι κανω?Η πλακετα απο οτι βλεπω δεν μπορει να ανοιξει?To oti βλεπω μαυρα ιχνη στο δευτερο κουμπι απο αριστρα (τοΟΝ) πρεπει να με ανησυχει?

----------


## ezizu

Σαφώς και πρέπει να σε ανησυχεί. Πολύ πιθανόν η βλάβη  να είναι μόνο αυτή η κακή επαφή.
Υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην μια επαφή-κόλληση, του δεύτερου από τα αριστερά διακόπτη, της πέμπτης φωτογραφίας (είναι μαυρισμένο το σημείο γυρω από το πόδι του διακόπτη) .
Θα πρέπει λοιπόν να ξεκινήσεις πρώτα αποκαθιστώντας σωστά την επαφή στο πόδι του διακόπτη αυτού. 
Ουσιαστικά θα πρέπει να ξανακολληθεί σωστά το πόδι του διακόπτη και καλό είναι να ενισχύσεις την κόλληση με ενα επιπλέον κομμάτι χαλκού- καλωδίου μεταξύ του ποδιού αυτού και του χαλκοδιαδρόμου .

----------


## cult

Apo οτι καταλαβα ειτε θελει επισκευη η πλακετα ειτε αντικατασταση.Δυστυχως δεν εχω τις γνωσεις για καμια απο τις δυο επιλογες.Επιπλεον δεν ξερω κατα ποσο συμφερει τη στιγμη που βρισκω καινουργιο(Pyramis) στα 110 ευρω.
ΟΠως και να χει δεν τον πεταω (αφου μπορω να τον βαλω αφου επισκευαστει σε ενα αλλο διαμερισμα που εχω) η και να επισκευαστει στην πορεια.

----------


## ezizu

Αν υποθέσουμε ότι η βλάβη είναι μόνο αυτή η προβληματική επαφή, η επισκευή της, για κάποιον με βασικές γνώσεις, είναι σχετικά απλή.
Δεν έχεις κάποιο φίλο σου, που να ξέρει να κάνει κολλήσεις με κολλητήρι, να σε βοηθήσει;

----------


## nyannaco

'Η ακόμη και να δώσεις κανενα δεκαρικο να αγοράσεις ένα φτηνο ερασιτεχνικό κολλητήρι, να το επισκευάσεις (αφού εξασκηθείς πρώτα σε κάτι άλλο) και να σου μείνει και το εργαλείο;

----------


## cult

Κολλητηρι εχω(το ειχα παρει just in case) πως να το κανω δεν ξερω.ΚΑι δυστυχως δεν ξερω καποιον που να το κατεχει.

----------


## JOUN

Πηγαινε σε καποιο εργαστηρι ηλεκτρονικων και θα το κανουν για πλακα..Εχει σπασει η κολληση και απο την διακεκομενη επαφη,εχει φαγωθει και ο χαλκος.Ειναι κριμα να παρεις πλακετα ολοκληρη μονο γιαυτο.

----------


## cult

Το σκεφτηκα απλα αν δειτε τις φωτο τα καλωδια ειναι κολλημενα πανω οποτε πρπει να τα ξεκολλησω/κοψω.Μετα πως θα τα ξανακολλησω????

----------


## xsterg

μπορει να γινει και με ηλεκτρολογικη κλεμμα η ενωση των καλωδιων αλλα αφου δεν φτανουν οι γνωσεις σου μεχρι εκει ασε το. βρες καποιον φιλο σου να σου επισκευασει την πλακετα. θεωρω οτι προκειται για κατι απλο. επίσης να κοιταξει και τον διακοπτη εσωτερικα αν κανει καλη επαφη. αν γνωριζει μπορει να τον επισκευασει. διαφορετικα ας τον αλλαξει.

----------


## windmill82

> Το σκεφτηκα απλα αν δειτε τις φωτο τα καλωδια ειναι κολλημενα πανω οποτε πρπει να τα ξεκολλησω/κοψω.Μετα πως θα τα ξανακολλησω????


Η αλλη η ακρη των καλωδιων δεν καταληγει σε καποιο φις???

----------


## nyannaco

Ψάξε στο youtube για τεχνική κολλησεων.

----------


## cult

> Η αλλη η ακρη των καλωδιων δεν καταληγει σε καποιο φις???


Oxi δυστυχως παει πανω στο μοτερ.

----------


## cult

> Ψάξε στο youtube για τεχνική κολλησεων.


Οκ την ειδα και απο οτι καταλαβα δεν ειναι κατι φοβερο.Το θεμα ειναι πως βγαζω το παλιο κουμπι για να το κολλησω?

----------


## windmill82

Σε πρωτη φαση να επισκευασεις την κολληση που εχει μαυρισει. Ισως να μη χρειαστει τιποτε αλλο. Καθαρισε καλα το σημειο και ξανακολλα το ποδαρακι. αν δεις και δεν πιανει καλα η κολληση και χρειαζεσαι μεγαλυτερη επιφανεια , ξυσε προσεκτικα με κατι αιχμηρο τον χαλκοδιαδρομο (το γυαλιστερο πρασινο) ,και απο κατω θα εμφανιστει ο χαλκος.

----------


## cult

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.Αν καταλαβα καλα καθαριζω τη "Μαυρη" επαφη (με ψιλο γυαλοχαρτο κατι αλλο?) και μετα το κολλαω.Στα tutorials που ειδα ακουμπαω το κολλητηρι  οχι πανω στην πλακετα(αφου ειναι πλαστικη και θ α λειωσει)αλλα στο καλαι 1 εκ πανω απο το σημειο ωστε να σταξει , σωστα?Πιο πριν το βουταω καπου (κατι πηρε το ματι μου).
Οσο για το δευτερο σκελος οταν λες χαλκοδιαδρομο εννοεις τη σκουρα γραμμη του κυκλωματο ςπου ειναι πανω στην πλακετα η κατι αλλο?Πως το ξυνω , με κατσαβιδι?δε θα σπασει το πλαστικο?
Συγγνωμη για τις ερωτησεις αλλα οπως προειπα ειμαι ασχετος...

----------


## nyannaco

> Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.Αν καταλαβα καλα καθαριζω τη "Μαυρη" επαφη (με ψιλο γυαλοχαρτο κατι αλλο?) και μετα το κολλαω.Στα tutorials που ειδα ακουμπαω το κολλητηρι οχι πανω στην πλακετα(αφου ειναι πλαστικη και θ α λειωσει)αλλα στο καλαι 1 εκ πανω απο το σημειο ωστε να σταξει , σωστα?Πιο πριν το βουταω καπου (κατι πηρε το ματι μου).


Οχι, λάθος. Ακουπάς τη μύτη τοθ κολλητηριού ταυτόχρονα στο χαλκοδιάδρομο της πλακέτας και στον ακροδέκτη του ρξαρτήματος, περιμένεις 1-2 δευτερόλεπτα να ζεσταθούν και μετά ακουμπάς την κόλληση πάλι και στα δύο, από την απέναντι μεριά, για να λιώσει ενόσω το κολλητήρι ακουμπάει. Μόλις πάρει αρκετή κόλληση, απομακρύνεις πρώτα την κόλληση και μετά αμέσως το κολλητήρι.
Για διόρθωση προϋπάρχουσας κακής κόλλησης, βοηθάει πολύ αν έχεις πασαλείψει την κακή κόλληση με μικρή ποσότητα σολντερίνης (επίσης λέγεται και πάστα κόλλησης).

Google is your friend!

http://electronicslab.eu/el/arxes-il...%B7%CF%82.html

http://www.eng.ucy.ac.cy/ece203/Note...ng%20Guide.pdf

----------

windmill82 (13-10-14)

----------


## cult

Λοιπον ξεθαψα το κολλητηρι και τα παρελκομενα.
Ειναι τα κατωθι.



στη γωνια αριστερα στη φωτο εχω βαλει μια παλια καρτα γραφικων.Λεω να ξεκινησω εκει τα τεστ αρχικα τουλαχιστον.
Καποιες αποριες.
Αν καταλαβα καλα ακουμπαω το κολλητηρι ακριβως στο σημειο που στη φωτο ειναι μαυρο σωστα?To αφηνω 2-3 δευτ/τα και απο την αναποδη βαζω το καλαι,περιμενω παλι 2-3 δευτ/τα αφαιρω το καλαι και μετα το κολλητηρι.
Ερωτησεις
Πως τριβω τελικα την επαφη?Η μυτη που εχει πανω το κολλητηρι ειναι οκ(απο οτι βλεπω ειναι η πιο ψιλη).Απο τα δυο συρματα που εχω (ενα ψιλο και ενα χοντρο ) να υποθεσω οτι βαζω το ψιλο?Και τελικα  βουταω στο υγρο (τι ακριβως ειναι)? το καλαι πριν κολλησω η οχι?
επειδη δε βλεπω να το χω θα κοιταξω να βρω καποιον πιο ειδικο (αν και το χω παρει πατριωτικα γιατι μου φαινεται ευκολο σαν διαδικασια).

----------


## JOUN

Μην τυχον και το ακουμπησεις πουθςνα αυτο το πραμα..
Θα τα καψεις ολα(καρτα γραφικων ,πλακετα,τον διακοπτη του απορροφητηρα).Δεν θα μεινει τιποτα.
Καλυτερα δωσε 5-10 ευρω και παρε ενα απλο κολλητηρι να σου μεινει και για αλλες δουλειες.

----------


## windmill82

Ειναι πολυ ευκολο αρκει καποιος να σου το δειξει.(εισαι και μακρυα στην Κρητη ρε γμτ...)  Το κολλητηρι που εχεις ειναι πολυ μεγαλο σε ισχυ και υπαρχει περιπτωση να κανεις παραπανω ζημια... 
Στην καρτα γραφικων δεν μπορεις να δοκιμασεις τιποτε γιατι η μυτη του θηριου που εχεις ειναι τριπλασια απο τα περισσοτερα εξαρτηματα. 
Παρε λιγη ποσοτητα απο το την σολδερινη (αυτο που μοιαζει με γρασσο) στην μυτουλα ενος κατσαβιδιου και απλωσε την στην μαυρη  επιφανεια , εκει που εχει σπασει η κολληση. Ακουμπησε το κολλητηρι σου και θα δεις οτι αμεσως το καλαι που εχει μεινει εκει θα γινει υγρο. Εκει θα προσθεσεις ακομα λιγο καλαι απο αυτο που εχεις και απομακρυνε το κολλητηρι. Επειτα καθαρισε την κολληση με οινοπνευμα και πανι.
Το προβλημα ειναι οτι το κολλητηρι σου ειναι μεγαλο οποτε δεν πρεπει να μεινει πολυ ωρα επανω στην κολληση ... Αν εχεις αμφιβολιες για το αν μπορεις να το επισκευασεις φωναξε καποιον τεχνικο.

----------


## cult

Λοιπον επειση τελικα αποφασισα να το φτιαξω ο ιδιος σε πρωτη φαση λεω να αγορασω κολλητηρι.
Κατι τετοιο κανει?
http://www.e-shop.gr/kollitiri-ct-br...d-p-TLS.130001
εχει 25w,30w,40w,50w.
ποιο απο ολα να προτιμησω?το πιο μικρο?

----------


## nyannaco

Για ηλεκτρολογικές εργασίες όπως αυτή που θέλεις να κάνεις τώρα, θα σου πρότεινα γύρω στα 40-50W. Τα μικρά είναι για ηλεκτρονικές ψιλοδουλειές.

----------


## cult

Λοιπον πηρα το 50αρι και με τη βοηθεια φιλου το κολλησαμε εκει που ηταν μαυρο.Δουλευει μια χαρα.
Τελικα ηταν υπεραπλο, θ α αρχισω και εγω τα τεστ για να του παρω λιγο τον αερα.
Σας Ευχαριστω ολους για τη βοηθεια σας.

----------


## nyannaco

Ωραίος, και εις ανώτερα!  :Wink:

----------


## windmill82

:Biggrin: 
Μπραβο φιλε cult!

----------

